# projector shuts off



## tucaz520 (Nov 15, 2010)

so as im getting closer to being complete with my room i have started to mess with my "loaner" projector. its an older dream vision a smaller model nothing like what is on their website right now. 
none the less here is my question and or problem.

projector works fine when i have it setting on a table or any flat surface. i have managed to get in the menu and flip the image so i can ceiling mount. but once i flip the projector over it runs for a few seconds then shuts down. then a orange light with a bulb next to it flashed on the top of the projector. if i let it sit for a while and flip it back over (table mount way) it runs fine again. 

any ideas what going on here? i guess if i really needed to i could build a ceiling mount that will have it right side up.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, that is funny. I've heard of thermal switches that kill the projector when it overheats, but never a "leveling" switch :dunno:

Two things I can think of (but am just guessing):
1) The thermal switch is broken and it needs to be upright to stay closed (i.e. working)
2) A fan or something jams when upside down and there's some sort of sensing circuit that sees that it isn't spinning and shuts down for protection.

Good luck. Let us know what you find. 

Also, post brand and model and maybe someone here has that one and might have more info.


----------



## tucaz520 (Nov 15, 2010)

i was thinking it might be a leveling switch. It also shuts off if i point it at the ceiling. have tried when cold and hot with no difference.

brand is dream vision
model is sl705x
shows a MFG date of Dec 2001.

Its just a loaner from a buddy who picked it up a while back and used it a few times on a table with no issues. it does have a ceiling mount attached to it though.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had it happen when the bulb lens shatters. Pull the bulb and check it. Sound weird but I have had it happen to me.


----------

